
New Netflix film crew rules: banned from staring at anyone for over 5 seconds - dgellow
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6505153/netflix-crew-banned-from-staring/
======
zimpenfish
Is there an actual source for this other than an anonymous "on-set runner"?

------
ainiriand
Makes sense. A bit sad that this has to be on paper and officially enforced.

